# New Android market 3.4.6



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://db.tt/9uTayEss enjoy , guess it's now called google play.


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> http://db.tt/9uTayEss enjoy , guess it's now called google play.


Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link  I was working on my kindle when I saw the change









Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

It don't show up in my app drawer. But I can make a shortcut. Weird

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

It showed the old market icon until I launched Market. It then went to Google Play.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

it should show up in your app drawer as Play Store - it also took a little while for it to show up in my drawer after I installed it

I sincerely hate the new icons for Play Store and Play Music


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

OK it was on the last page of my app drawer. Maybe I moved it and not realize it. Oh well its there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I kinda like the new Icons, looks better with ICS then the old one. But, I don't know if the name Play Store was the greatest decision Google has ever made for multiple reasons but change is fun? I guess

I wanna see what else they're planning to do with it honestly.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, the name isn't very good. Icon is alright I guess. I take it that's all that was changed?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe they got tired of apple saying they came up with the name app store or market. Whatever they was crying about.

The name font bother me I just press the icon lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Play Store just sounds ridiculous. Anyone notice any changes besides the name and icon?

Drunk texted from my KillaSense Thunderbolt.


----------

